# Horsey story-do you like it?



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG!...That is awsome! I love it and the storyline. You have talent! A really really good talent


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

*Thankyou*

Thanks:mrgreen: It was originally done as an english assignment and i decided i liked it  I have started another story, so i'll post that later on


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome


----------

